# Trapping land



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got off the phone with a gent that I have coyote hunted on and got permission to trap about 1000acre! He and his two young sons want to run with me one day just to see it happen. This land is loaded with cats, raccoons, coyotes and greys.

Come on Dec1!!!!!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you, that will ad some fur to the shed...........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! Anxious to follow how you do!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, good luck on the trapping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck on your trapping season.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you! I think my 13 year old daughter is more excited than I am! We have been scouting and planning for 2 months. She is getting a kick out of the trail cam pics at the raccoon bait bucket. She wants to pull the card every day!

Steve


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's great that you are doing this win your daughter.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... don't forget to take "PICS".


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

indeed stading by for pics...good luck


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

It's like waiting for Christmas, then you get to look under the tree every morning.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats sweet!!!!good luck....cant wait to see some pics


----------

